
Four In Five Consider Web Access A Fundamental Right  - J3L2404
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/03/four-in-five-consider-web-access-a-fundamental-right/
======
Semiapies
And yet these people would probably give a thumbs-down to the Bill of Rights.

